# Hello, Making My First Post



## EasternCatLover (10 mo ago)

Although I joined a few months back Im making my first post now. I just got a new cat, Carmella, a beautiful calico. I got her on July 2. I had been without a cat since the Christmas holidays when sadly, my cat Tammy had died at the age of ten. Tammy was a grey tabby. Before Tammy I had John who was black and grey striped. Carmella is a really nice cat, she's a little older then three months so she's quite small but she's growing fast.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum Easterncatlover. The companionship of cats is a treasure for the soul. I barely remember a time when a cat wasn't part of my life. Enjoy Carmella!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! As you can see from my signature, I have a special place in my heart for calico cats. They were partners in crime, don't let the innocent faces fool you. Please post pictures in Meet My Kitty when you have a chance.


----------



## EasternCatLover (10 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Welcome! As you can see from my signature, I have a special place in my heart for calico cats. They were partners in crime, don't let the innocent faces fool you. Please post pictures in Meet My Kitty when you have a chance.
> 
> View attachment 133206


Sure thing, I'll post some pictures now.


----------



## CatmintCats (1 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Welcome! As you can see from my signature, I have a special place in my heart for calico cats. They were partners in crime, don't let the innocent faces fool you. Please post pictures in Meet My Kitty when you have a chance.
> 
> View attachment 133206


Cuties!!!


----------

